# latest batch of broms



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm skipping out of work today to put together 2 custom made acrylic vivs I had made and picked up this past week. Got in 4 nice large broms to put in the 2 vivs.


----------



## Fyre (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful broms. By the way, what frogs do you have in your collection??


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Fyre said:


> Beautiful broms. By the way, what frogs do you have in your collection??


I have a standard imi pair, 2 tara imi pairs, a standard lamasi trio, a colon trio, a veradero imi trio, some yellow terribs, AND my original azureus pair that got me into the hobby three years ago 

And the usual assortment of eggs, tads, and froglets.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good, where'd you get them from?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

bobberly1 said:


> Looking good, where'd you get them from?


Michael's Bromeliads down in FL.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Please post pictures of your vivs and broms when complete. Always great to see!! Colleen


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Those are from a non Dendroboard contributor or sponsor, Michael's Bromeliads.

FYI, pups acclimate to viv conditions usually better than full grown plants do but seems people don't mind. Maybe I'll start selling full size plants to... :/


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Those are some hot broms! I like your priorities, skipping work for terrarium. Post pics later if you can! : )


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice broms. I have also gotten several very nice full size broms from Michael's that have done great in my tanks. Several started sending off pups the second week they were in the tank.
Scott


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogtofall said:


> Those are from a non Dendroboard contributor or sponsor, Michael's Bromeliads.


Uncalled for Antone. It's not like I've never bought broms from you in the past. AND, if you did sell broms this size I probably would buy them from you. I don't feel I need to buy pups from you just because that's what you sell and you're a board sponsor.

I'm certainly not the first one on this board to have bought broms from Michael's Bromeliads, AND I do buy plenty of other supplies from sponsors of this board.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice broms Gary, I'm sure your frogs will enjoy them. 

LMAO........UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

You sure know how to pick those broms!!


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gary, have you checked this out? Welcome to the New York Bromeliad Society It seems pretty cool and it's in your area.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

bobberly1 said:


> Gary, have you checked this out? Welcome to the New York Bromeliad Society It seems pretty cool and it's in your area.


Actually, I attended one of their talks at Frog Day a few years ago. VERY HELPFUL. Unfortunately they're around New York City, the other side of the state from me.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Uncalled for eh? Haha! I like how stating the facts is uncalled for. Michaels Broms neither sponsors this site nor do they contribute here. They aren't even a member here. Whats uncalled for is the countless amount of vendor feedback that goes on here that gets over looked. Whats uncalled for is the hours of time I spend answering emails about broms from people who aren't even customers of mine. Whats uncalled for is that sponsoring and giving my time here has gotten my business nowhere. I see now why many of the vendors never post here.

I know it sounds a bit nefarious to say that I think I deserve business b/c I spend time here posting. What some may not realize is that I could be in the greenhouse working instead or doing something else.

I am not gonna lie, it gets very annoying to see a business that has no contribution here make so much money and get so much attention. Had it been any of the sponsors or contributors here, I woudla kept my big mouth shut (yup I got a big mouth). I'm honestly getting tired of it and I won't stand idly by while it goes on. Sorry Gary, I'm not attacking you personally eventhough it probably looks that way.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope Shawn (sportsdoc) notices this post and posts his list of permitted vendor comments, which includes stating where one purchased whatever is being mentioned and stating their general satisfaction with the product and service.

Antone, I'm not looking to get you angry, but they have seven large greenhouses and an incredibly large collection of all types of broms, it's a given that they're going to get more business and attention than a smaller company.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OK Antone, you've had a chance to vent. And I understand what you're saying. I'm good friends with Aaron and that kind of thing happens to him all the time so I know what you're talking about.

I'd like to just keep this thread about a few nice broms I got for some tanks I put up today. That's it.

Let me know when you start carrying some larger broms. You were a big help to me when I first got started and I'd be happy to give you some more business.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

OK this thread has taken a bad turn.

I reread it, and didnt see an obvious foul in the OP's posting.

Fine line for vendor feedback I realize.

Times are tough for businesses these days [I've heard from many], and patience is short during those times I'm sure.

Let's just continue to be wary of the vendor feedback rules that DB has published.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice Gary, Im going to have to get me some new ones soon.
Do you build your own acrylic tanks?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Devanny said:


> Do you build your own acrylic tanks?


NO WAY. I wanted them to come out nice 

I'm fortunate to have someone right in my area that works in acrylic. It saves on the shipping.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> OK Antone, you've had a chance to vent. And I understand what you're saying. I'm good friends with Aaron and that kind of thing happens to him all the time so I know what you're talking about.
> 
> I'd like to just keep this thread about a few nice broms I got for some tanks I put up today. That's it.
> 
> Let me know when you start carrying some larger broms. You were a big help to me when I first got started and I'd be happy to give you some more business.


We have plenty of larger bromeliads. I don't post them for sale bc having a bromeliad in a tank where the leaves span the entire width of the tank is not good for the plant. I guess if people don't care about that then look out! 

Thanks for letting me vent. I needed that.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

All this venting makes me want to vent too  The red/purple Neoregelia sp. look great but I'd love to see more people utilize other bromeliad genera in their viv's which are frequently overlooked.


----------



## QueerQuark (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey Antone, i purchased two brom packages, one very recently, and i recieved this striped spiky one I thought was very neat, i couldn't find it on your site though as it was in the 1-g package. I would post pics of it but my camera is being a little nazi and is deciding to not work. It's like 4+ inches high and has serrated edges with dark purple splash-stripes all down the leaves. Any idea which it is? Oh, another quick Q if you don't mind, i recieved 2 more of a bloodred brom, looks a bit like the Neo Granada you have but more rounded and a deep ruby. Anyways, i had recieved the same species a few weeks earlier from my first package from you, and since placing it in the tank it's red toned out into a light lavender and the tips are neon green, anyways, i think the transitioning colors are beautiful and was wondering if the alteration was because of something i did (good or bad) It is in very bright light. Sorry for ninjaing this thread!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Corpus- Im getting to be a bigger fan of Bilbergia's every day. So much water holding capacity, and compact upright growth habit! And I love the smaller vresias like racinae, I just wish heiroglyphica was smaller


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Corpus Callosum said:


> All this venting makes me want to vent too  The red/purple Neoregelia sp. look great but I'd love to see more people utilize other bromeliad genera in their viv's which are frequently overlooked.


Mike,

Why don't you start a new thread with some pics. I'd be very interested in seeing what you're talking about.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

QueerQuark said:


> Hey Antone, i purchased two brom packages, one very recently, and i recieved this striped spiky one I thought was very neat, i couldn't find it on your site though as it was in the 1-g package. I would post pics of it but my camera is being a little nazi and is deciding to not work. It's like 4+ inches high and has serrated edges with dark purple splash-stripes all down the leaves. Any idea which it is? Oh, another quick Q if you don't mind, i recieved 2 more of a bloodred brom, looks a bit like the Neo Granada you have but more rounded and a deep ruby. Anyways, i had recieved the same species a few weeks earlier from my first package from you, and since placing it in the tank it's red toned out into a light lavender and the tips are neon green, anyways, i think the transitioning colors are beautiful and was wondering if the alteration was because of something i did (good or bad) It is in very bright light. Sorry for ninjaing this thread!


Would you mind emailing me with pics when you get time? I don't wanna hijack this thread anymore than I already have.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Gary I want to see those viv's, size how much...all that good stuff.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet broms Gary. Mind putting some names with those bad boys?

Chris


----------



## QueerQuark (Mar 22, 2009)

Frogtofall said:


> Would you mind emailing me with pics when you get time? I don't wanna hijack this thread anymore than I already have.


I think I found them on your site, they are the Neo Wee Willy. I am planning on building a reed frog viv with those as a sort of theme. They are amazing, and thanks for picking out great plants for me


----------

